# How to create a self-sustaining reef ecosystem?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've attached some pics of an aquarium in the Ontario Science Center, where they claim the set up is a "self-sufficient ecosystem".

What do you think? Is it possible to set up something like this at home? If so, how would you go about doing this?

BTW, they had this really cool filtration system where, instead of a continuous flow of water, it would slowly fill up a big "bucket", and the bucket would tip over when it's full, and sending a couple gallons of water crashing down into the tank in a regular rhythm, much like waves.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It's possible to a degree. My tank's a 40B heavily stocked with mostly macro algae and some corals. I had 1 red manderin dragonette and 1 rainfords goby in there which I don't feed anything to. The fish live off pods and stuff. Occasionally I dose Iron.

If they kept a large tank with a very light bio-load it is possible. 

*I say "had" because now I've added more fish to the tank for nutrient production and the tank now gets fed. Both manderin and goby are still very much alive and eating pods.

** Having taken a look at the pictures, I highly doubt it's 'self sustaining' with that many fish in there. Other wise they'd all be skinny and replaced every few weeks.


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

its pretty simple to set up a tank that doesnt need water changes. a very deep sand bed of 4-6 inches, a refugium or 2, lots of macro algae, flow, quality live rock, and thats about it. look up newyorksteelo on youtube. he has some great videos on deep sand beds


----------

